# Restaurant in Limerick



## elacsaplau (7 May 2013)

Help please!

I need to book a good restaurant in Limerick for a business mtg - any ideas please?!


----------



## Sue Ellen (7 May 2013)

Limerick is a big county, presume you mean in the city and just wondering any particular part?

P.S.  I hail from the big smoke so won't be able to give any recommendations 

These previous threads might give some advice if they are still up to date, in this recession its hard to know which restaurants are/aren't still in business:

Limerick City Restaurants

Business dinner in Limerick


----------



## DrMoriarty (8 May 2013)

I'll stick my oar in and recommend the , if you want a central location, or  if you'd prefer a view of the Shannon (or if any of you are staying in the Clarion hotel). Food and service are excellent in both.


----------



## dereko1969 (8 May 2013)

If you don't have to eat in the city, then the mustard seed is supposed to be excellent, my sister was there recently and raved about it, it's in adare.

http://www.mustardseed.ie/restaurant.htm


----------



## Jetblue (8 May 2013)

The Glasshouse! excellent food and superior service. Private car park too.

A happy customer!


----------



## cian8 (8 May 2013)

Good recommendations so far. I will add Azur.


----------



## elacsaplau (8 May 2013)

Just like to thank everyone for taking the trouble to reply. Seems like I have many enviable choices. Where I ultimately dine may be down to logistics or the client's preference, etc. Thanks again.


----------

